# Black ops tonight on the ps3?



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Myself and autobrite are having some fun tonight on the PSN,and every one is welcome to join in.

User id's

me- wedgie_74
autobrite - presty10


see you guys in battle :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

wedgie said:


> Myself and autobrite are having some fun tonight on the PSN,and every one is welcome to join in.
> 
> User id's
> 
> ...


What time then dude!:thumb:

Mate sorry to hear about ya car!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i'll prob be on about 6.30 7 ish


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mint! See you then..


Anybody else then guys?


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Mint! See you then..
> 
> Anybody else then guys?


Nope :lol:unless you want to have a match on GT5.:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

lion_yo said:


> Nope :lol:unless you want to have a match on GT5.:wave:


Mmmm i was thinking of getting this today to be honest. I saw 2 lads playing it in HMV store and they were on a Rallying stage and it looked really good.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

lion_yo said:


> Nope :lol:unless you want to have a match on GT5.:wave:


I'm getting it off santa :lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

on dude:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

If your still on i will come and have a game psn id = retro_al


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive had to come off but will be in about a hour or so:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Just added you both


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Ive had to come off but will be in about a hour or so:thumb:


Okay i will be on for most of the night:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Will add you when i get on mate:thumb:


----------

